# اطفال تربى اطفال تربى اطفال ..... فين المعنى ؟



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

فى موضوع شاغلنى اوى
كل ام فى الدنيا تقول رسالتى انى بربى اولادى تربية كويسة واولادها لما يكبروا يقولو رسالتنا اننا بنربى اولانا
لما كل الناس رسالتها فى الدنيا تربى ناس تانية امل مين الى هيعمل حاجة مفيدة فى الدنيا
لو كل احد افتكر ان رسالته يربى بس مش هيحصل حاجة وهيفضل الحال زى ماهو
الى بيربى دلؤتى لازم يعلم اولاده الابتكار وهما كمان يحاولوا يعملوا حاجة تانية مفيدة فى حياتهم

مش عارفة مش شايفة فايدة من ناس تربى اطفال والاطفال لما تكبر تربى اطفال عشن يربوا اطفال وهكذا 

اه لازم نعيش مع ربنا فى صلاح ونعلم اولادنا ده .. بس كمان ربنا خلق كل واحد مننا برسالة مهمة لازم ندركها عشن نقدر نعملها بمساعدته 



رأيكوا ايه لان السؤال ده جه فى بالى ومش لاقيالوا اجابة
يعنى هل دى تعتبر رسالة بذاتها ولوحدها ولا لازم كمان نعمل حاجة مفيدة معاها ؟


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

كلامك سليم

بس ليه متقوليش اني كل واحد وعلي قده

ما اللي هيربي كويس تربية مسيحية سليمة وعلمية

اولاده جايز يطلع منهم الشماس والكاهن والراهب والبطريرك والعالم والمثقف والاديب

امال الناس دي بتيجي منين ؟؟

ما من التربية الصح الكويسة

وفي نفس الوقت كل واحد يشوف قدراته ومواهبه

في ناس بتخدم في الخفاء وانتي متعرفهاش

ست البيت الصالحة اللي بترشد جيرانها وزميلاتها للمسيح و تتكلم عن ربنا و بتمنش علي حد او بتصلح بين المتخاصمين ( دي رسالة )

البيت المقتدر اللي بيساعد الفقراء بمختلف الطرق ويسعدهم ( دي رسالة )

انتي نفسك ممكن لما تكلمي واحدة صحبتك في حاجة كويسة

ولو مش علي الرب ولكن مجرد انك بتصلحي بين اثنين او تخليها تمشي صح في حاجة معينة

دي رسالتك

وهكذا .. في مختلف وسائل الحياة هناك الكثير من الممكن ان يكون رسالة ليكي

انا مثلا في الجيش كنت لما اتصرف صح او انقذ صحابي من مشكلة معينة في الخدمات بتاعتنا بعتبرها رسالة بتدل علي مسيحيتي او مواقف كتير مش لازم الواحد يقولها

بس الدنيا ماشية بناموس دقيق وجميل وهتوصليله لما تتأملي فيها

انصحك برياضة اليوجا ههههههه

وفي الاخر احب اقولك 

ما ابعد طرقه عن الاستقصاء وسبله عن الفهم


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

اقنعتنى يا كوك عندك حق
هفكر فى موضوع اليوجا ده مع البوزية القديمة لو فاكر هتعمل شغل عالى اوى هههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا أولا للموضوع والأفكار المبتكره  موضوع للنقاش جميل


وأننى أرى أن رساله تربيه الأبناء فى حد ذاتها رساله جميله

وهذا أذا كانت تربيه صحيحه فى ظل الكنيسه والمسيح

ومادام الاولاد نشؤا نشئه صحيه وسليمه ستستمر الحياه فى خير

*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أبريل 2010)

ااااااايه يابت العقل اللى نزل عليكى ده ؟!!
أوعى يكون أسمك أتهكر ولا حاجة 
ههههههههه
يابنتى ماهو أساس اى حاجة فى الحياة سواء حلوة أو وحشة هى التربية 
يعنى اللى يعرفوا ربنا وقديسن دول جم من نفسهم كده !
ماهو أساس تربيتهم كانت تربية مسيحية 
والحرامى ولا المجرم ماده على أساس تربيته من البداية 
وأكيد سمعتى أن تربية الطفل كالنقش على الحجررررر 
يعنى حاجة مش سهلة ..
وفى كلية التربية فى موااااااد تربوية بندرسها بتعلمك ازاى تربى وتزرعى من خلال التربية ى الطفل الصفات الحسنة 
يابنتى التربية دى لعب وفن وهندسة هههههه
وبكررررررة نشوفك ربيتى عيالك ازاى ونحكم بقى ههههه
مجرمين طبعا يا معلم ​


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا أولا للموضوع والأفكار المبتكره موضوع للنقاش جميل*
> 
> 
> *وأننى أرى أن رساله تربيه الأبناء فى حد ذاتها رساله جميله*
> ...


 

العفوا يا استاذى على اهتمامك ومرورك الرائع .. اتضحت الصورة امامى الان


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ااااااايه يابت العقل اللى نزل عليكى ده ؟!!
> 
> أوعى يكون أسمك أتهكر ولا حاجة
> ههههههههه
> ...


 

يا بنتى انا طول عمرى كدى بس بدكن ههههههههههههه
ايون انا عارفة انها مهمة يابنتى امل هسيب الاطفال متشردة كدى 
بس الى اقصده ان ماشى هطلعهم كويسين طب ويعدين يعنى لازم يطلعوا يعملوا حاجة جديدة فى الدنيا يبتكروا حاجة جديدة ويبقى ليهم لزمة كدى فى الحياه مش زى مامتهم :hlp:
بس فهمت ان فى حاجات صغيرة بنعملها كل يوم فى حياتنا بس كنت فكراها حاجة عادية لكن فهمت انها ممكن تكون جزء من رسالتنا فى الحياه 

ايون التربية لعب وفن وهندسة عشن كدى الزملكوية عيالهم هتطلع احس ناس ههههههه
وعقبال ما نشوف عيالك يا عسل


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ااااااايه يابت العقل اللى نزل عليكى ده ؟!!
> 
> أوعى يكون أسمك أتهكر ولا حاجة
> ههههههههه
> ...


 
هههههههههه

خلاص يابنتي عرفنا انك كلية تربية اساسي

لازم الفيلم اللي عاملاه ده

والزمن هيورينا اطفال احداث من عندك طبعا

امال بعد التشرد اللي انتي فيه ده هتجبيلنا ملائكة :t9:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> خلاص يابنتي عرفنا انك كلية تربية اساسي
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه
اه مانا فخورة بيها أوى الصراحة :11azy:
مممم..
عمومااا يعنى انا عيالى هيكونوا شبه عيالك لو انت متشردين يبقى انا متشردين 
ريح نفسك بقى :t30:
هههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

صباح البلطجة يا بهوات
شكل عيالنا كلنا عالاحداث عِدل .. عشن محدش يزل حد


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> اه مانا فخورة بيها أوى الصراحة :11azy:
> مممم..
> ...


 
يعني مش كفاية الاسم

ياساتر حتي العيال كمان

انا خايف لتقلبي علي مان بكرة :t30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> يعني مش كفاية الاسم
> 
> ياساتر حتي العيال كمان
> 
> انا خايف لتقلبي علي مان بكرة :t30:



لالالالالا صعبة دى :thnk0001:
هخبى الحقيقة يعنى :t23:
والحمدلله الحمدلله انى مش مااااااان
أصله مكنش هينفع 
ههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

ياااه من زمان تحبوا تناكفوا فى مواضيعى
لو اعرف كدى انزل كل يوم واحد واهه معانا عضو احمر يعنى محدش هيقولنا حاجة


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> لالالالالا صعبة دى :thnk0001:
> 
> هخبى الحقيقة يعنى :t23:
> والحمدلله الحمدلله انى مش مااااااان
> ...


 

 :new6::new6:


بصراحة مكنش ينفع فعلا معاك

هو فيه ولاد قمامير كدا :fun_lol:

ناااااااااامي بقي :11azy:


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> صباح البلطجة يا بهوات
> شكل عيالنا كلنا عالاحداث عِدل .. عشن محدش يزل حد


 
اتكلموا عن نفسكم ياجيلان :t30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ياااه من زمان تحبوا تناكفوا فى مواضيعى
> لو اعرف كدى انزل كل يوم واحد واهه معانا عضو احمر يعنى محدش هيقولنا حاجة



هههههههههه
من يووووومك وش الخير ياجيلى :11azy:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> :new6::new6:
> 
> 
> بصراحة مكنش ينفع فعلا معاك
> ...



أحـــــم ..
طالما الكلام على قمامير بقى 
يبقى حاضر رايحة انام 30:
هههههه​


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اتكلموا عن نفسكم ياجيلان :t30:


 

*لا عادى انا اصلاً مش بحب العيال الهادية .. لو مطلهوش بلطجية هشردهم فى الشوراع كلهم :11azy:*


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> 
> من يووووومك وش الخير ياجيلى :11azy:​


 

*تعيشى يا بنتى* :smile01


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2010)

اولاً المهم ان نعرف نحن لماذا وُجدنا في هذا الكون.ولما وجودنا..

عندما نعرف لماذا سيسهل الامر كثيراً..

افلاطون سأل هذا السوأل ولم يصل الى جواب

والجواب بسيط وسهل..فقط حتى نعبده..

ومن خلال محبة الله والعبادة الصالحة نجلص 

بعد انتهاء الرحلة بجانب الرب ..

اذا وظيفتنا ان نربي اولادنا وتعليمهم مبادىء القيامة 

حتى يوموا بالرب ويصلوا بعد عمر طويل الى المكان المعد...

حيث لا وجع ولا آام ولا عذاب..

تمام يا زميلة ..موضوع بغاية الجمال والدقة في السؤال

الرب يسوع يبارك فيكِ وبأولادك مستقبلاً


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

*تمام يا زومل عندك حق*
*كان فى حاجات كتير غايبة عن بالى فقولت اسألكم *
*ربنا يخليك وعقبال اولادك تو*


----------



## dodo jojo (5 يوليو 2010)

عندك حق...الامهات ولاباءعمالينيربوا يربوا يربوا.....العيال اللى وراهم  لما تكبر هتقعد تربى تربى تربى تربى.....لاوم نبتكر ونبدع فى حياة الاطفال عشان يربوا اولادهم على مبدأ البتكار والاختراع....مشكوره يا قموره....ربنا يباركك....واحلى  تقييم لاحلى عضوه...ومكوضوع 5 نجوم كمان


----------



## جيلان (7 يوليو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> عندك حق...الامهات ولاباءعمالينيربوا يربوا يربوا.....العيال اللى وراهم لما تكبر هتقعد تربى تربى تربى تربى.....لاوم نبتكر ونبدع فى حياة الاطفال عشان يربوا اولادهم على مبدأ البتكار والاختراع....مشكوره يا قموره....ربنا يباركك....واحلى تقييم لاحلى عضوه...ومكوضوع 5 نجوم كمان


 
*ميرسى يا دودو على التقييم الجميل*
*وعلى مرورك الاحلى وانا رأيى كدى بردوا حتى لو اعتبرنا التربية هدف بس لازم اختلاف وابداع وابتكار*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

لو رسالة اى ام انها فقط تربى الاطفال 
هتوديها بلا متعة 
لازم الام تربى الاطفال 
وتربى نفسها ببعض الهوايات والاعمال الخلاقة التى تحبها 

لان 
الام التى تحصر نفسها بتربية الاطفال 
توماتيكى هتشعر بملكيتها لاولئك الاطفال 
لانها وضعت كل طموحها وامالها فيهم 


وهتكون سيطرتها عليهم مؤذية تفقدهم حياتهم وشخصياتهم 
وتسبب لهم ازمات مع زوجاتهم وازواجهن بالمستقبل 


دول وزنات نعلمهم ونطلقهم لانفسهم

 فى حفظ الرب يسوع لة كل المجد والتربية التى نغرسها فيهم 


لازم الام تربى الاطفال وتربى فى نفسها كشخصية مستقلة 

رايى شخصى


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2010)

*  احتمال اكون  قريت قصدك اللى بين السطور يا جيلى
الاكيد ان تربية الاولاد دى لوحدها رساله وواجب من اهم واجبات الام والاب
لكن لو بصينا للغرب هنلاقى ان تربية الابناء مجرد جزء من حياتهم يعنى هناك الام ليها شخصيه مستقله عن اسرتها ليها الوقت اللى بتخصصه لنفسها لممارسة هوايه او لمقابلة اصحابها او زيادة اتقانها لعملها باخذ تدريبات او كورسات فى تخصصها 
وده بيرجع لان الحياه هناك مختلفه .. الحريه الشخصيه شىء مقدس  والارتباط والجواز ووجود اطفال مبيحرموش اى فرد فى الاسره من ممارسة حقوقه فى كل مجالات الحياه
بس علشان مطولش عليكى لسه بدرى اووووى علينا من اننا نوصل للتفكير ده ومنتهمش الزوجه والام اللى بتحاول تعمل حاجه لنفسها انها زوجه مهمله او انها متستحقش تكون ام
ميرررسى يا قمررر على موضوعك الجميل
متابعه معاكى*


----------



## جيلان (13 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> لو رسالة اى ام انها فقط تربى الاطفال
> هتوديها بلا متعة
> لازم الام تربى الاطفال
> وتربى نفسها ببعض الهوايات والاعمال الخلاقة التى تحبها
> ...


 

*تمام جدا يا سيمو عندك حق  ده الى اقصده ميبقاش كل حاجة الزوج والاطفال وبس لكن كمان لازم يبقى ليها حياتها الخاصة ونجاحاتها*


----------



## جيلان (13 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> * احتمال اكون قريت قصدك اللى بين السطور يا جيلى*
> *الاكيد ان تربية الاولاد دى لوحدها رساله وواجب من اهم واجبات الام والاب*
> *لكن لو بصينا للغرب هنلاقى ان تربية الابناء مجرد جزء من حياتهم يعنى هناك الام ليها شخصيه مستقله عن اسرتها ليها الوقت اللى بتخصصه لنفسها لممارسة هوايه او لمقابلة اصحابها او زيادة اتقانها لعملها باخذ تدريبات او كورسات فى تخصصها *
> *وده بيرجع لان الحياه هناك مختلفه .. الحريه الشخصيه شىء مقدس والارتباط والجواز ووجود اطفال مبيحرموش اى فرد فى الاسره من ممارسة حقوقه فى كل مجالات الحياه*
> ...


 

*بالظبط بالظبط بالظبط ده الى اقصده هما الغرب دوول يا دوون ههههههههههههه*
*بجد هو ده الى نفسى فيه*
*واخر سطرين دول حساهم فعلا مشكلة *
*على رأيك شتان بين طريقة تفكيرهم وتفكيرنا*


----------

